# An Interview with Herbert A Gilbert Inventor of the Electronic Cigarette



## Alex (17/11/14)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...w-inventor-e-cigarette-herbert-a-gilbert.html






An interesting interview with Herbet A. Gilbert, who is considered by many to be the inventor of the modern electronic cigarette.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka (17/11/14)

If his patent was still valid he would be a very rich man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (17/11/14)

Very interesting indeed, thanks @Alex.

Reminds me of how Ferdinand Porsche invented the hybrid more than a century ago, but it didn't catch on until recently 

http://press.porsche.com/news/release.php?id=642

Reactions: Like 1


----------

